# can a finger cause nipple confusion?



## shmer24 (Jan 3, 2007)

i was just wondering if i can substitute my finger for a binki. I am getting rid of all pacifiers because i'm having problems with nipple confusion. before we introduced the plastic he really liked sucking on my pinky...is that still ok?


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't think there is a lot of research on fingers, although I've read on the LLL that it is not recommended, and I would be concerned that it would interfere with latch. How old is your baby?


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i found there was no problem with my dd or my ds they got bright very fast and would feel for the nail with their tounge and then it was pushed out or they turned their head


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

Our DS would suck on our fingers and thumbs like a fiend and we didn't have any confusion issues.


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

I think the best alternative to the breast is a finger. It may cause nipple confusion but I believe it is less likely to do so than a paci or bottle. Use your best judgement. We used our fingers at times and it didn't cause a problem for DS, he wouldn't take a paci or bottle.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

We use a pinky at the suggestion of our midwife and it has been a lifesaver. So far we've avoided pacifiers altogether and DS is a champion nurser.


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

My first kiddo LOVED the finger (I hate pacis and wouldn't give her one) she was a preemie and we had trouble getting her on the breast and sometimes she wanted to suck, but didn't want to nurse. So we gave her the finger (juvenile snort he he, anyway) and she never had nipple confusion. I mostly did it in the car or when I needed to use the bathroom and she was screaming her head off. My other kids none would take a pinky. (But we still don't use pacifiers.)


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My LC actually used her finger to train DS to suck properly again, after our bout with nipple confusion. What she said is that if you do use a finger, make sure you put it in their mouths further back than you normally would, so that your finger contacts the soft palate, but not far enough back to cause gagging. That's how far back they need to take in your nipple, but much further than a paci goes.


----------



## gwynthfair (Mar 17, 2006)

We were encouraged to offer a pinkie when DD was born, and I believe that along with other things interfered with breastfeeding.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

nak

The one time we used a soother his latch changed instantly. So we use a finger, but I agree with the PP who said to make sure you get it all theway ino whereyour nipple would go. (soft palate?)


----------



## sunshine's mama (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Llyra* 
My LC actually used her finger to train DS to suck properly again, after our bout with nipple confusion. What she said is that if you do use a finger, make sure you put it in their mouths further back than you normally would, so that your finger contacts the soft palate, but not far enough back to cause gagging. That's how far back they need to take in your nipple, but much further than a paci goes.

same advice i received from 2 LC's and my MW for my first child....it saved us....and like a PP, she would find the nail (i keep mine pretty short so how she found it...lol) and then turn to the side....but it's the ONLY thing that saved me from her being attached 24/7.....bc otherwise, i would've been sore sore sore..

it didn't interfere with BF at all.....but you do have to put the finger, pad side up, pretty far back....


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

My PP Doula, who is absolutely fantastic, said to give one of the 3 middle fingers of your dominant hand, with the nail down.

I know she is concerned about nipple confusion, since she had me cup-feed him to avoid that. With eating from a cup, he was in need of sucking, so the fingers worked great.

Now he has no interest in fingers or pacifiers because they don't have milk. But he has no problem nursing.


----------

